# 67 power drum brake stuck



## mpier (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a 1967 Bonneville with 4 wheel power drum brakes.

The car has been sitting for a few years, driven occasionally and i have never had a problem until now.

The front driver side brake shoes are not releasing when i let go of the brakes. I didn't have a choice but to drive the car back home, and when i got back the brake was smoking from being so hot.

The weird thing is that after the car sits for half an hour or so the pads must slowly release, but the second i hit the brakes again they stick open on the drum.

I got the drum off, adjusted the star wheel all the way in, and didn't see the wheel cylinder leaking at all.

Just curious what ya'll think this could be? Maybe worn springs? I'm out of ideas.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Most likely a bad wheel cylinder. Could also be a bad rubber brake hose. I've seen deteriorated hoses act as check valves when they get old, or if some moron uses vice grips to keep them from dripping while doing brake work. Since it's been sitting, I'd replace all the cylinders and rubber parts, personally.


----------



## mpier (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you for the insight.

Since they are all relatively cheap parts I will probably pick up all the replacement parts on the way home from work tonight.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree replace them both. :cheers


----------



## harlan41 (Aug 19, 2012)

Since your brakes got so hot, don't forget to replace the brake hardware(return springs), because extreme heat can weaken the springs, and they won't pull the shoes away from the drum as well, and could cause a drag.


----------



## 67 LeMans 4dr Cpe (Apr 30, 2012)

yeah, just replace the wheel cylinders. I dont even think they are more than $35 through ames. I upgraded my front brakes to disc but replaced the all lines and the rear cylinders while i was at it.


----------

